# eheim canister filter.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi just wondering where to get or what store selling cheap canister filters?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hi just wondering where to get or what store selling cheap canister filters?


Cheapest place to get one is from John aka sugarglidder he travels down to TO once a month and sells them new with media and no tax I believe here is his website


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Big Al's also tends to have reasonable sales on their Eheims every Christmas.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Eheim filters can be too big for a shrimp tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Eheim filters can be too big for a shrimp tank.


why cause canister filters cleans the water perfectly


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi I just wondering if this filter is good? http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Fi...eries-Canister-Filter_9965825_82.html?tc=fish


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...ries-Canister-Filter_9965825_102.html?tc=fish

I forget how much cheaper things are in the states sometimes. John's Ehiem is by far the best deal unless you do a cross border shopping trip.

The canister filters will keep the water REALLY clean if you only have a 10 or even a 20g and at 116gph, it's easy to DIY ways to cover the intake. For the amount of waste and filtration needed for a shrimp tank, the price is a bit high.

For the $100 price tag, you can do the same level of filtration with 2 HOB on either side for $50. For under $30 you could do 1 large or 2 small sponge filter which would be great as well including the air pump.

Not to say that the Ehiem is not a good value but with shrimp, you will never have enough waste to full take advantage of the bio media volume and GPH of the Ehiem.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hi I just wondering if this filter is good? http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Fi...eries-Canister-Filter_9965825_82.html?tc=fish


hey buddy that's from the states...
u must go to '.ca'
which is a lot more expensive.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

coz I have a sister in u.s its okey to order there?and shift here in canada?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

arc said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...ries-Canister-Filter_9965825_102.html?tc=fish
> 
> I forget how much cheaper things are in the states sometimes. John's Ehiem is by far the best deal unless you do a cross border shopping trip.
> 
> ...


but too much current, shrimp might get stress and die. specially the newborn babies.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> coz I have a sister in u.s its okey to order there?and shift here in canada?


sure it's ok. But shipping is more or less 30 USD. If that's a better deal, go ahead


----------

